# General > Photography >  Frozen Burn

## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## Bruce_H

Wow, some great shots that have been wonderfully presented.  I am really wishing I was in Caithness now to see all the winter beauty.

Bruce H

----------


## North Light

mph,

Excellent, love the foreground in the second.

----------


## BINBOB

Wonderful...

----------


## wicker05

Great shots MPH......Did you fall in and break the ice in No.2  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Great shots MPH......Did you fall in and break the ice in No.2


Not guilty, Someone else has had a wee jump across it though.

----------


## kas

Very Nice. Is that footprints? or are they larger.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Very Nice. Is that footprints? or are they larger.


Yes they're footprints.

----------


## Deemac

Great sense of icy coldness in the first shot. Great work.

----------

